# Best games for a TI 84 plus



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 23, 2010)

So, got a TI 84 plus graphing calculator the other day, got some cool games for it (Phoenix, Galaxian, ZMercury, ZTetris and ZDoom). There's more, and probably better, but I don't want to try them all.

Any suggestions?


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 23, 2010)

Bubble Bobble is probably the best.  
http://www.ticalc.org/archives/files/fileinfo/235/23536.html


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 23, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Bubble Bobble is probably the best.
> http://www.ticalc.org/archives/files/fileinfo/235/23536.html


Thanks!


----------



## myuusmeow (Jan 23, 2010)

My favorites:
Phantom Star - Side scrolling space shooter
Uncle Worm - Snake but turning instead of just right left down up (eg you can make circles)
ZTris (not ZTetris, I mean ZTris) - more updated version of ZTetris


These three have gotten me through a semester of geometry.


Also, is there a good grayscale Tetris game out there for the 84? The only one I found had terrible controls.
Or a good Picross game? I have found one with crazy time limits and one with crazy hard puzzles.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 23, 2010)

myuusmeow said:
			
		

> My favorites:
> Phantom Star - Side scrolling space shooter
> Uncle Worm - Snake but turning instead of just right left down up (eg you can make circles)
> ZTris (not ZTetris, I mean ZTris) - more updated version of ZTetris
> ...


I found ZTris, downloaded it, but I can't find the other 2 you mentioned... Links pl0x? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks anyways


----------



## myuusmeow (Jan 23, 2010)

Hoverlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> myuusmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phantom Star - http://tiwizard.com/downloads/view.php?id=47
Uncle Worm - http://tiwizard.com/downloads/view.php?id=47
Lotus Turbo Challenge - http://tiwizard.com/downloads/view.php?id=34 - can sometimes be fun, gets a little boring though


----------



## saxamo (Jan 25, 2010)

Blockman may have come with your calculator, but if not, its the greatest puzzle game ever made! (for the TI-84...IMO)


----------



## Demonbart (Jan 25, 2010)

Falldown, Rushhour. Sorry, but I havn't got any links


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 25, 2010)

saxamo said:
			
		

> Blockman may have come with your calculator, but if not, its the greatest puzzle game ever made! (for the TI-84...IMO)
> Didn't come with mine, thanks for the suggestion though!
> 
> QUOTE(Demonbart @ Jan 25 2010, 04:34 PM) Falldown, Rushhour. Sorry, but I havn't got any links


I'll see if I can find them


----------



## Urza (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.ticalc.org/archives/files/fileinfo/168/16876.html
http://www.ticalc.org/archives/files/fileinfo/170/17073.html

There's also a fantastic game I can't seem to remember the name of; had RPG elements and a combat system where you would input specific sequences of key presses to trigger specific attacks (think top screen of TWEWY, except without movement and 5 years before that game came out).


----------



## jgu1994 (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.ticalc.org/archives/files/fileinfo/341/34137.html
Paper plane is quite fun.
http://www.ticalc.org/archives/files/fileinfo/342/34233.html
Reversi/othello is also a great time waster if you like othello.

There's also a mario game that is quite good that includes a level editor. I remember spending a lot of time playing that in seventh grade.


----------



## Urza (Jan 25, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> There's also a fantastic game I can't seem to remember the name of; had RPG elements and a combat system where you would input specific sequences of key presses to trigger specific attacks (think top screen of TWEWY, except without movement and 5 years before that game came out).


Marc the Superkid Quest:
http://www.ticalc.org/archives/files/fileinfo/311/31127.html


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 25, 2010)

I think there was an RPG called Desolate. http://www.ticalc.org/archives/files/fileinfo/348/34879.html

Other than that... umm, Phoenix is always a good bet. http://www.ticalc.org/archives/files/fileinfo/148/14876.html

And Super Mario! (can't find a link) but if you've got it here's a few levels - http://www.ticalc.org/pub/83plus/asm/games/levels/mario/

*Edit*
Also, if you don't have MirageOS, get it NAO! Though since I see you already have some games, I'm assuming you've already got it.


----------



## myuusmeow (Jan 26, 2010)

saxamo said:
			
		

> Blockman may have come with your calculator, but if not, its the greatest puzzle game ever made! (for the TI-84...IMO)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 27, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> http://www.ticalc.org/archives/files/fileinfo/168/16876.html
> http://www.ticalc.org/archives/files/fileinfo/170/17073.html
> 
> There's also a fantastic game I can't seem to remember the name of; had RPG elements and a combat system where you would input specific sequences of key presses to trigger specific attacks (think top screen of TWEWY, except without movement and 5 years before that game came out).
> ...


----------



## Dwight (Jan 29, 2010)

Falldown and Skate are my personal favorites.


----------



## lakaiskateboarding (Jan 29, 2010)

Puzzpack's Puzzle Frenzy


----------



## deathking (Feb 3, 2010)

the best one was cave like that where you fly a helicopter in a cave and have to use gravity and lift.

go here
get mirgage os

http://www.ticalc.org/pub/83plus/asm/games/mirageos/

seriously i managed to pass maths and probley had 90% of the games on my calc at one point in time


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Feb 3, 2010)

deathking said:
			
		

> get mirgage os


Did you even bother reading the replies?


----------

